# Zest holder for Microplane rasp!



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Somebody at Lee Valley must hang out here. We had a discussion a while back about a Microplane zest holder, and it is featured in their Christmas catalog.

It fits the 12" plain (no handle) Microplane, and is $8.50, plus (unfortunately) $7.95 shipping. A set of the Microplane and the holder is $18.95 (same shipping) and would make a great gift for any of your foodie friends who haven't tumbled to this great tool. When they're not cooking with it, it is a highly effective wood rasp.

The rasp is 27W02.07; the holder is 27W02.11; and the set is 27W02.12.
I have never figured out the basis of their catalog numbering system.
They are at 
www.leevalley.com

You would be well advised to sign up for their catalogs- they have more cooking-related items all the time.

Mike

and no, I don't work for them


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've seen those in a number of other stores as well. Lee Valley has had that catcher for at least a few catalogs as well. But I assume you just got the Christmas Catalog. The Christmas Tree storage bag looked useful and was a great price. I'm hoping that price wasn't a misprint.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Mike, could you double check those number? I keep getting a "no such item" message.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I copied and pasted the number and saw the item.

I have this microplane zester but I wouldn't want the holder. I find it quite easy to tap the end of the zester onto wax paper on the counter. I gently scrape the zest off the bottom of the zester. No need for a holder.

To each his own, I guess.

The Food Loops (silicone), also on the site, I do have and like very much!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I usually use the zester "upside down" and what's grated stays in the zester just fine anyway.

Phil


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

KYH-
Works for me, too. Copy the number into the search box.

Mike


----------



## aurora (Jan 25, 2006)

You can also find cooking microplanes at Microplane[emoji]174[/emoji] Graters, Foot Files, Woodworking Tools - Buy Direct from the Mfg!


----------

